# newsletter



## SizzlininIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Just curious.........why have I never ever received a monthly newsletter?  I've questioned before and thought it solved but it just dawned on me that I still have not received one....ever  .


----------



## amber (Mar 27, 2007)

I used to get those too, but no longer receive them.  I liked having updates on who and what is going on.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 27, 2007)

It's been awhile since one has gone out Sizz.  But one is in the works now.  This winter our moderators were hit hard with a lot of sickness with themselves and in their families and it just couldn't get organized enough to get out.  There will be one soon - just watch for it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks kitch~!


----------

